# Kleiner Auszug meiner Bilder



## dosensteck (17. Mai 2005)

Ein paar meiner Bilder - hab noch viel mehr


----------



## turboprinz (18. Mai 2005)

HiHo,
die Bilder sind ja echt der Hammer Bist du Fotograf, also von Berufswegen?
Mit was für einer Kamera bekommt man bitte solche brillianz der Fotos hin?

Gruß
der TURBOprinz


----------



## dosensteck (18. Mai 2005)

nein, ist nur mein hobby 

ich hab eine nikon d70 

thx fürs feedback


----------



## Fabian (18. Mai 2005)

Mir gefällt das 4. extrem gut! Aber echt, verdammt gut gemacht! Super...


----------



## TheMike (19. Mai 2005)

Doch, da hats n paar Perlen drunter.

Ne Frage: Ist das erste Bild zufälligerweise n Sandwich? der Schärfenbereich vom Gesicht ganz nah bis zum Hintergrund find ich ziemlich gross, gerade weils nach nicht besonders viel Licht aussieht.


----------



## cheergirly1984 (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

die Bilder sind ja echt sau geil das muss man echt mal sagen. Wo hast du das 8 Bild denn gemacht?

Gruß  cheergirly1984

EDIT: Kannst du denn noch ein paar von solchen Bildern Online stellen?


----------



## dosensteck (19. Mai 2005)

jap, hab vergessen dazuzuschreiben das das erste bild eine montage ist - auch nicht ganz sauber ausgeschnitten...

das 8 is vom donauturm aus aufgenommen (wien)


----------



## zirag (20. Mai 2005)

Wow  :suspekt:   
Wirklich sehr gelungen einige Aufnahmen  

Besonders Bild 1 und der Tropfen gefällt mir. Wie hast du den Tropfen hinbekommen? 

Ich hab sowas auch schonmal versucht und frage mich immer noch wie man sowas macht. Mit Serienbild Funktion? 

Und was für eine Flüssigkeit hast du da genommen? 


Wirklich hammer Bilder *respekt* ;-]

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## dosensteck (22. Mai 2005)

für den tropfen hatt es ca. 180 aufnahmen gebraucht - und keine serienfunktion, flüssigkeit war normales wasser mit roter lebensmittelfarbe. problem war eigentlich nur der geringe schärfebereich (blende weit offen wenig beleuchtung)

mehr bilder gibts auf meiner seite (kann sich übrigens jeder anmelden und selbst bilder hochladen 
http://www.hobby-fotografen.at/search.php?search_user=Sascha


----------



## turboprinz (22. Mai 2005)

HI,
kann das auch mal für nicht "semi pro" fotografen erklärt werden. Ich meine ich mach das wirklcih als reines Hobby, was ja auch meine Cam zeigt(Sony Cybershot P100). Könnte ich mit der sowas auch hinbekommen? Diese ganze "Blenden-geschichte" was ist das überhaupt, außer das das was mit der Beleuchtung des Fotos zu tun hat?

Danke und Gruß

der TURBOprinz


----------



## dosensteck (22. Mai 2005)

nunja. über die blende und die verschlusszeit kann man die helligkeit des bildes regeln. wenn man die blende weit aufmacht (=kleiner wert) erhält man mehr unschärfe in der tiefe 

und ja, man kann mit deiner cam sicherlich auch solche bilder machen (kann man mit jeder eigentlich) 

ps: ist ja auch nur mein hobby


----------



## turboprinz (23. Mai 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort. Also wenn eine KLEINE Belden gewählt wurde ist die Verschlusszeit kurz? Hab ich das richtig verstenden? Ich habe im Moment andere Sachen (z.B. mein Ausbildungsabschluss) im Kopf da kann ich mich auf meine Hobbbies gerade wenig konzentrieren, leider  ! Aber danke nochmals für deinme Antworten ich werde es bei Gelegenheit mal versuchen.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## dosensteck (23. Mai 2005)

hm, nein

desto schneller die verschlusszeit desto dünkler das bild
wenn man die blende weit aufmacht dann wird es heller


eine kombination aus diesen 2 möglichkeiten kann dann die helligkeit bestimmen.


----------



## zirag (24. Mai 2005)

Erklär doch bitte mal genauer, wie du den Tropfen hinbekommen hast.

So ne Art "Mini-Tutorial"  z.B. wie hast du Fokussiert ? das geht ja schlecht solange der Tropfen noch nicht da ist, und hast du dann versucht im richtigen Moment auszulösen? stell ich mir extrem schwer vor, wenn du keine SerienBild-Funktion verwendet hast.


Kannst ja mal deinen Vorgang beschreiben 
wäre sehr nett...



mfg ZiRaG


----------



## dosensteck (24. Mai 2005)

ok, baustrahler von der seite mit 500watt, d70 interner blitz von vorne, 300mm objektiv drauf, manueller fokus, ein meter abstand. gefäss in die badewanne gestellt und oben die dusche leicht aufgedreht, beobachtet wann der tropfen losfliegt und dann im richtigen moment auf die fernbedienung gedrückt.

in stichworten


----------



## MetallDragon (27. Mai 2005)

Belichtungszeit ?
(Würde mich nur mal wegen des Blitzes interessieren)


----------



## zirag (29. Mai 2005)

Okay dann muss ich mir was anderes ausdenken (probieren) 
den Baustrahler habe ich. aber dann wirds schon problematisch. Ich hab nämlich kein wechselbares Objektiv (naja ich glaub ich könnt eins drauf schrauben, hab aber keins hier) und einen FernbedienungsAnschluss hat meine Dimage Z2 auch nich.

Aber was mich mal noch interessieren würde: Wie hast du denn gefärbtes Wasser in den Duschkopf bekommen ? 

ich werd mal bei Zeiten auch einige Versuche machen um einen Tropfen vor die Linse zu bekommen 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## BSA (29. Mai 2005)

Den Tropfen den du siehst der ist doch ncith aus der Dusche, sondern dieser Tropfen wurde vom tropfen der Dusche erzeugt. Also ist es das was da hoch spritz, denke ich.....


----------



## dosensteck (6. Januar 2006)

Wiedermal was... Sind nur ein kleiner Auszug


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Januar 2006)

Hast du beim Vierten gewartet bis ein Polizeiauto vorbeikommt oder einfach nur nachcoloriert? ^^

Nummero 4 wäre dann auch mein Liebling.


----------



## dosensteck (17. Januar 2006)

Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du beim Vierten gewartet bis ein Polizeiauto vorbeikommt oder einfach nur nachcoloriert? ^^
> 
> Nummero 4 wäre dann auch mein Liebling.



einfach nur einen falschen weißabgleich genommen (natürlich absichtlich )


----------



## josDesign (3. Mai 2006)

Ichb sehe du machst viel mit DRI-Technik!

Deine Fotos gefallen mir! 

Ich bin ja auch noch nicht lange Hobbyfotograf... mal sehn was ich in einiger Zeit hier für Fotos präsentieren kann...


----------

